# Severe Pain in my chest area !!!



## Raz (Aug 27, 2006)

I've had this pain once before, but this time it was extremely painful!   That's why I'm posting now. I will give you as much info as possible... 

Right it seems it comes the next day and the following next day after doing DIPS. Slightly leaning forward intended for the chest. My form is okay I'm sure. I did 2 sets, 1 set of 8-12 assisted, 1 set of 4-6 non assisted.

The pain comes and goes in my chest area, and it hurts slightly when I breathe in which is worrying because that may be cardiac assosciated.   I'm unsure though. My pecs were abit sore as usual, and it doesnt hurt when I touch the affected area.

Anybody familiar with this? Have any ideas as to what the cause or actual pain is?

I may try dips one more time and if it happens again I will definately not bover doing them. Also is there any point in me doing them to stress the middle portion of my pecs as there is absolutely no filling there, I can't develop muscle if its not anatomically there right...?


----------



## Raz (Aug 27, 2006)

I worked out on the friday, it's sunday now. The pain is slowly ceasing and now its not causing me much bover. I just want to know some info for future reference...By the way I took two lost of pain killers because it was that bad, im not bein a pussy DL's cause me alot of soreness. I walk around stiff for days after deads but its bearable, this is more severe.

Any info is massively appreciated.


----------



## fufu (Aug 27, 2006)

Is the pain right in your sternum between your pectorals?


----------



## fUnc17 (Aug 27, 2006)

if the "pain" is anywhere near your diaphragm, stretch stretch stretch. i had the same exact problem.


----------



## Raz (Aug 27, 2006)

fufu said:


> Is the pain right in your sternum between your pectorals?



Thank-god a reply,   Yessss its right in the centre and slightly lower than my pecs. It's very distressing when the pain strikes, why kitty kat?


----------



## Raz (Aug 27, 2006)

fUnc17 said:


> if the "pain" is anywhere near your diaphragm, stretch stretch stretch. i had the same exact problem.



Diaphragm is that an organ? And where is it situated? Really, the same syptoms as in pain comes and goes in the area? And it hurts slighlty when breathing and also when eating?


----------



## fufu (Aug 27, 2006)

Raz said:


> Thank-god a reply,   Yessss its right in the centre and slightly lower than my pecs. It's very distressing when the pain strikes, why kitty kat?



Well when I do dips I often feel a heavy stress right in my sternum, almost feels like it is bending. Once I hurt that area and it felt like my chest was going to cave in whenever I sat up or contracted the muscles.You could have strained the muscles attatched to the bone or something of that nature. Just an idea.


----------



## Raz (Aug 27, 2006)

fufu said:


> Well when I do dips I often feel a heavy stress right in my sternum, almost feels like it is bending. Once I hurt that area and it felt like my chest was going to cave in whenever I sat up or contracted the muscles.You could have strained the muscles attatched to the bone or something of that nature. Just an idea.



Yes that sounds familiar, the first time I had the pain it was discomforting when sitting up and changing position but this time that's not been much of an issue. What about breathing? Did it hurt slighlty when doing so, would breathing be cardiac muscles or would this problem affect my breathing?


----------



## fufu (Aug 27, 2006)

Raz said:


> Yes that sounds familiar, the first time I had the pain it was discomforting when sitting up and changing position but this time that's not been much of an issue. What about breathing? Did it hurt slighlty when doing so, would breathing be cardiac muscles or would this problem affect my breathing?



It is quite possible, think about a broken or bruised rib, they definitely will bother you when you breath. I doubt it is related to your heart.


----------



## Raz (Aug 27, 2006)

Okay thanks alot you pussy, LOL. Haha, I feel much more relieved now.

What did you do afterwards, have you quite doing dips altogether? Perfected your form? Done them with low intensity?

Also, what do you think to my second question; is it worth me doing dips and pullovers and such excersises that stress the middle portion of my pecs. If there is very little to no muscle genetically there? Perhaps because I lack muscle performance in this area is why the excersies cause me bover?


----------



## zootroid (Aug 27, 2006)

I get pains like that every now and then. A pain that prevents you from breathing in too deeply right? I usually get it if I'm sitting awkwardly. I just try to move around and then it usually just goes away. My friend also gets the same thing and says just hit your chest and that should fix it. But yeah, I just deal with it. (Although at times it hurts too much)


----------



## fufu (Aug 27, 2006)

Actually I didn't injure myself during dips, but I did experience some sternum discomfort. I don't do dips, but for another reason, they bother my shoulders way too much.

If you are finding dips are making the pain come back, either stop doing them or find out a way to better the problem. Like Func said, stretching might help, depends on what is exactly wrong with you. Go see a sports doctor about it and see what he/she says.

And about doing things that stress the "inner pecs", don't worry about it. You're 17, you still have a ton of development ahead of you. If you really buy into building up speficic areas of the pecs, you could just do CG benches instead of dips.


----------



## Raz (Aug 27, 2006)

zootroid said:


> I get pains like that every now and then. A pain that prevents you from breathing in too deeply right? I usually get it if I'm sitting awkwardly. I just try to move around and then it usually just goes away. My friend also gets the same thing and says just hit your chest and that should fix it. But yeah, I just deal with it. (Although at times it hurts too much)



Yes that right, spot on mate. No it doesnt go when I hit my chest im afraid, thats why I tried explaining when I touch the affected area that doesn't bover me at all. 
Probably the same pain your right, but im sure mine is much more severe, both times I was in agony. I def. needed pain killers. Oh and the first time I actually rang a nurse and she said take pain killers but if it persists go to hospital, I didn't go because it slowly relieved.


----------



## zootroid (Aug 27, 2006)

The really crappy thing about it is that sometimes you get it where you can just barely get any air in your lungs because as soon as you breathe in a tiny bit it hurts.


----------



## Raz (Aug 27, 2006)

fufu said:


> Actually I didn't injure myself during dips, but I did experience some sternum discomfort. I don't do dips, but for another reason, they bother my shoulders way too much.



Oh I see.

[/QUOTE] If you are finding dips are making the pain come back, either stop doing them or find out a way to better the problem. Like Func said, stretching might help, depends on what is exactly wrong with you. Go see a sports doctor about it and see what he/she says. [/QUOTE]

Yes I stretch all the main muscle groups after every WO, but this doesnt seem to work much for this problem, I will just have to see how I go with them and if the problem persists cut them out; its not the end of the world.

[/QUOTE] And about doing things that stress the "inner pecs", don't worry about it. You're 17, you still have a ton of development ahead of you. If you really buy into building up speficic areas of the pecs, you could just do CG benches instead of dips.[/QUOTE]

Thanks alot, but genetics ofcourse plays a massive role in bodybuilding and I just don't seem to be able to build upon it, but like you said I got alot of time and only time will tell. And as for CG bench presses I would love to give this excersise a try but unfortunately the gym I attend at the mo doesnt have any bb's  

Again thanks alot man for your time and effort! raise:


----------



## Raz (Aug 27, 2006)

zootroid said:


> The really crappy thing about it is that sometimes you get it where you can just barely get any air in your lungs because as soon as you breathe in a tiny bit it hurts.



Lol I Know, I had a bad night's sleep, Last night. I kept waking up with the pains and I thought I was going to die, I was breathing very minimal. It was similar to the asmha attack I had at 6 yrs old.


----------



## zootroid (Aug 27, 2006)

Oh yeah? Maybe you should really get it checked out. I've never bothered going to a doctor about it because it's not that big of a problem to me and I know I'm not the only person that gets it.


----------



## Raz (Aug 27, 2006)

zootroid said:


> Oh yeah? Maybe you should really get it checked out. I've never bothered going to a doctor about it because it's not that big of a problem to me and I know I'm not the only person that gets it.



To be honest I just needed a quick understanding of the problem so it doesn't persist in future (which I have gladly recieved from you guys.) I have only suffered with it two times and I cleverly noticed both times before the pain I did dips in my WO. Yes it is damn stressful but it eventually heals. So I don't think I will need to see a doctor unless I stop doing dips and it happpens again then. Cause then I'm fucked lol.

Its an arse because when doing the dips and straight afterwards and all that day and night for that matter theres absolutely no pain at all. So I think I'm fine...untill the next day when the pain strikes!


----------



## fufu (Aug 27, 2006)

What kind of gym doesn't have barbells? 

You could do them with dumb bells, I would go with a neutral grip though. Come to think of it, that would resemble a dip more than if you used a barbell.


----------



## zootroid (Aug 27, 2006)

http://www.failedsuccess.com/index.php?/weblog/comments/precordial_catch_syndrome_chest_pain/

A tiny bit of info on the pain that I definitly get. Just like it says in the article there, I've always thought it was heart related


----------



## Raz (Aug 27, 2006)

fufu said:


> What kind of gym doesn't have barbells?
> 
> You could do them with dumb bells, I would go with a neutral grip though. Come to think of it, that would resemble a dip more than if you used a barbell.



Lol I know sucks. It's more of a health/fitness gym but I attend it because one, its local (5min walking distance), two, its the cheapest available to me, three, the people in there, are there to bust their nuts off and they just get on with it and give 100% effort in their work only, Because the other gyms I've tried I don't like the atmosphere! Big guys juiced to the gills, lifting baby arse weights, hardly breaking a sweat and then taking 5 minutes rest to pose in the mirror and 2 mins staring and looking down at smaller kids. I think its pathetic.

I tried doing this as a slight variation of the bench press actually but to be honest I didn't feel it stimulated my inner pecs any more than a regular bench press. After my chest WO's I only seem to feel a slight soreness it the outer of my pecs which is where my chest muscle is most developed. Mmmm must be a genetic thing?


----------



## Raz (Aug 27, 2006)

zootroid said:


> http://www.failedsuccess.com/index.php?/weblog/comments/precordial_catch_syndrome_chest_pain/
> 
> A tiny bit of info on the pain that I definitly get. Just like it says in the article there, I've always thought it was heart related



Hey thanks man, that's definately the pain aka PCS. 
The doctors say the most suitable theory for it is a 'trapped nerve' they said its not usually caused by excersise (which in my case it is.) I can honestly say I've never felt it being brought on any other time. 

Good to know its quite common and its definately not heart realated or any serious illness. Phweeeewww. 

They do say its very discomforting and most people experience it for 30secs-1min. I actually have had it upto ten mins straight. Then it would go and re-appear later.


----------



## GFR (Aug 27, 2006)

Simple: if it hurts don't do it.


Next question


----------



## Raz (Aug 27, 2006)

ForemanRules said:


> Next question



How do I suck my own penis Dr Foreman?


----------



## GFR (Aug 27, 2006)

Raz said:


> How do I suck my own penis Dr Foreman?


Start taking Yoga class 3x a week, after a few months of that let us know how close you can get to your goal.

Next Question.


----------



## Raz (Aug 27, 2006)

ForemanRules said:


> Start taking Yoga class 3x a week, after a few months of that let us know how close you can get to your goal.
> 
> Next Question.



Cool doc, no more questions, I'l report back to you soon with a great big smile on my face and a sense of achievement.


----------



## JonnyStead (Aug 29, 2006)

ForemanRules said:


> Simple: if it hurts don't do it.
> 
> 
> Next question



Raz - I know this is kinda done and dusted but can I ask, are you doing weighted dips?

I gotta be honest - any exercise you do that leaves you writhing in pain and unable to sleep sounds like too much weight or way bad form to me. Whether it heals or not - I would take a good hard look at how you're doing these and get some advice...


----------



## Raz (Aug 29, 2006)

JonnyStead said:


> Raz - I know this is kinda done and dusted but can I ask, are you doing weighted dips?
> 
> I gotta be honest - any exercise you do that leaves you writhing in pain and unable to sleep sounds like too much weight or way bad form to me. Whether it heals or not - I would take a good hard look at how you're doing these and get some advice...



Hey buddy, sorry ive just been able to get back to you, no they wasnt weighted but my last set was pretty intense. It was in the 4-6 range non-assisted which is excellent for me. I may have been bending forward too much that's all I can think off. But in future I'l try then again and if it happens again don't do them. Its not the end of the world. :sigh:


----------



## Yanick (Aug 29, 2006)

zootroid said:


> http://www.failedsuccess.com/index.php?/weblog/comments/precordial_catch_syndrome_chest_pain/
> 
> A tiny bit of info on the pain that I definitly get. Just like it says in the article there, I've always thought it was heart related



wow i had that when i was younger and my parents freaked out. we went to the hospital and they did tons of shit to me, blood, piss, scans etc. they found nothing and said "oh he's growing" or some other stupid shit.

great doctors they turned out to be


----------



## Bajenman88 (Aug 29, 2006)

I've had the same problem on my previous program with dips, and it was "only" during dips.  No more dips, no more sternum pain imo.


----------



## usafchris (Aug 30, 2006)

After reading all of this, I just want to say that this pain might very well be known as "Pluracy".  I have had this for many years and up until current time.  I have been to the ER twice thinking that I I flat out dying.  Anyany both times I have been they told me I have this Pluracy.  Well I asked what the hell this is and, in return they said, I did somthing or moved wrong and the thin membrane that surrounds the lungs had became separated and until it mends back it is extremely painful to beathe, talk, laugh, hell I couldn't even lay down.  They just gave me pain relievers and said sorry.  Excuse the spelling, I just thought this could be taken into consideration


----------

